# Garmin 7610 down, side, fisheye, and panoptix screenshots.



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

Thought some of you might enjoy these. Sorry they are small, the forum seems to have resized them. Took these Tuesday at Alum Creek in the mouth of a cove where saugeye and crappie were staging. The Panoptix is new this year. These are the 4 single frame shots. It shows real time image by using a multi array element transducer that can show your lure and fish moving in front of it. They have both forward and down view transducers.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You can upload full size pics here http://imgur.com/ then post the links here, I would like to see the images full size.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> You can upload full size pics here http://imgur.com/ then post the links here, I would like to see the images full size.


Ditto on the full size. Those images look darn interesting.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I wish my 7608 would do that good, Oh wait its sent back for repair it won't turn on.


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks i have been on the fence about this unit .Ilike what i see but im looking at the 74s with side and down


----------

